
Spotify Finally Readies an IPO That’s Not an IPO - esalazar
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spotify-finally-readies-an-ipo-thats-not-an-ipo-1491476403
======
merricksb
Active discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057917)

------
problems
I'm getting really annoyed with these damn paywall sites. Anyone have a
suggestion for a good browser extension (preferably for Firefox) to solve this
issue? I think a simple facebook, reddit or twitter referral injection would
do the job...

Wondering how this sort of paywall stuff would hold up against a bot that
produces a blogspam-y summary based on several news articles - just buy 1
account for the bot, push with a few ads to as many people as you can.
Perfectly legal for a human to do it.

~~~
alanfranzoni
I think flagging paywalled articles if workarounds don't work is fine.
Discussing paywalls is contrary to hn philosophy.

